# White Cloud Mountain Minnow



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

These guys have been deemed an invasive species now and so can not be purchased any longer. I had a school of 12 and I loved them. Such pretty lively fun fish! I am still fairly new to fish keeping and I had an aquarium apocalypse a while back that killed pretty much all my fish but that's another story.

Now I only have one of these guys left and a couple bettas that are in other tanks. This little guy I call Trooper, has been on her own for some time now and I think she's excessively lonely to the point of its making her depressed/sick. She's currently in a 10G hospital tank as the sole survivor of the apocalypse. So not only is she alone, she's in pretty tight quarters for her species. I am still dealing with problems in her previous home and can't provide her any extra space yet. I was wondering though if I could get her some company somehow? Jack, one of my bettas has never had a bad/aggressive reaction to any tank mates I've tried with him. Should I attempt to put them together and see if it helps the little guy? My other thought is to go get him some other type of small schooling fish, just like 2 since the tank he's in is not ideal for these types of fish? Would that just me trading one evil for another by also putting 2 more fish in a less than ideal situation?

I feel awful for her and am not sure what the best life I can provide her at this point? If people suggest the fish, what kind? Will she have the greater chance to be part of the gang with one type over another? I should also mention she was the most aggressive fish in her school when she did have friends.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sschlesier (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know about the invasive species thing, but I'm pretty sure I've seen them in multiple Vancouver shops over the last month or so.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

They've been restricted and aren't supposed to be sold in BC anymore, so I have pulled them from my store's stock since a while back. 

As far as what fish would do well, and for similar looking, some kind of pencilfish may work.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I saw some gold ones at Pet Habitat a month ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I went with a couple neon tetras and the minnow does seem a lot happier. He's active again I did look into the pencilfish and they did look very similar to my minnow but they are warm water fish from what I read and I didn't want to increase the minnows temperature since he's been through so much in the last months. The neon tetra's min temp and the minnow's max temp were in line so I met in the middle for them Not an ideal situation for any of them but the minnow's activity level has went back to a more normal range. I'm feeling a little better for him Thanks again.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad you solved the problem! 

Just FYI aquariums west had some White Cloud Mountain Minnows when i went in today


----------

